# SER Requirements - TEXAS



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 11, 2013)

I know the SER requirements vary somewhat by state. So I am asking anyone who has been through the Texas PE application process.

Is the Texas Board really strict with the length of your SER?

I only have 4 years experience to put on there and I am coming up with about 5 pages. I have seen ranges that go up to 12 pages long but I just do not have that much to detail. I can see how someone with 20 years experience might fill up 12 pages, but not me. I know its important to show progressive engineering experience and I definitely have that detailed.

Just curious if anyone else has wondered about this. Maybe it is just me worrying too much.

Thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 11, 2013)

My boss just went through this with the Texas board. They are extremely strict to out of state PE's for ALL of the paperwork requirements. Two of my co-workers that had also applied at the same time didn't get all their paperwork in time (references) and their applications were terminated. One has restarted the application process, will see in the next month or so if they finish it off in time or not.

HTH

Good luck.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 15, 2013)

I think my SER was around 5 or 6 pages for seven years of experience. The board wants to see progressive responsibility--"2007-2008: I designed switches for a widget.", "2008-2009: I designed widgets.", etc.--and acceptance of your qualifications from the PEs who review it for you.

Make sure you submit early though in case there are problems. The Texas board is usually very responsive to questions.


----------



## Wael (May 2, 2013)

the Board of Tx are very cooperatives. they always answered all my questions withen the same day. I asked about SER many times, and the format they desire. they always advise you and huide you through the proccess.

For exmaple, I had 7 years of experience and Electrical design engineer for EPC projects, but i worked for 2 employers only, so i contacted the board and suggested that i devide my SER per project. They welcomed my suggestions and accepted my application. I already did my PE exam this last April and I am waiting for the result.

As the folks mentioned above, as long as you show development eperience from phase to another, you will be fine. All the best


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input! Your answers have helped me as I am writing me SER. I hope it will be acceptable. I am trying to format as best as I can to the example they gave online in the form.


----------



## txsagg06 (May 14, 2013)

Using the form they provided which takes up the first 2-2.5 inches of the top margin and 1.5-2 inches of the bottom margin), I ended up with 8.5 pages. I started with a brief overview for each project (1-2 sentences that described the title and brief scope) then went into the actions I performed in detail. It was extremely helpful for me to pull up the reports and project files associated with each project (i.e. helped to elaborate more than off of memory). I had no issues with my SER being approved. Hope this helps!


----------



## cajone5 (May 22, 2013)

Wow... I had about 5 pages and thought mine was long?

And one of my coworkers submitted a SINGLE PAGE (literally) and got through just fine.

Not sure what everyone's issues are with the TX board. They seemed quite reasonable, responsive and apparently lenient considering my coworkers minimal effort in drafting his SER...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 22, 2013)

Thanks cajone5! That makes me feel a lot better about my SER. I really have not had any problems with the Texas Board at all. They have been responsive and very helpful to me. I guess it is just me worrying about everything even though I know I meet all the requirements and there is nothing lacking in my application. I appreciate hearing how other people have done this though.


----------

